# Bamboo shrimp?



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey guys & gals
what can you tell me about Bamboo shrimp? There's a few for sale at the LFS...about 2". I'm thinking they are too big for my altums or pea puffer to bother. Bad idea? I miss having shrimp.
Also, they want $11 ea for them- is that the going rate?
thanks
penny


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do they breed in freshwater?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm hoping somebody can tell me about them....


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had these in my 125 gal discus tank with many other tankmates. They seemed as though they didn't last in my tank, probably due to the high temp. for the discus. They are very peaceful filter feeders that like a moderate current to sit in and catch food.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks. Everything I've read said they don't do well in "cooler" waters. My tank's in the low 80s for the altums.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

the only thing i know about them is that they live to sit in front of a current to filter feed. never kept them but they're always in groups in front of the outflow at the lfs.

i've seen prices go from $5.99 to $11.99


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Petco has them locally for 2.99. Sale until the end of this month. Their 15day guarantee helps since bamboo shrimp are very fragile.

Breeding is rather difficult. The larva need saltwater. I have not read of anybody reproducing them in captivity.

I've got one left in my CRS tank


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

11 bucks? Wow... Petco sells for 6-7 bucks each... Also, I don't think they will breed in fresh water. I think you gotta do like yamato shrimp breeding setps. Not really sure but, if aynone had success with breeding, I would like to know as well.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah- but they were pretty big.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Younger are generally better...


----------

